# Stocks & Share ISA



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Has anyone done this at all have you had good returns


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

i've got one, had about 5% per annum increase, results depend on what you choose to buy, i did my own research


----------

